# Men are from Mars...



## MovingAhead (Dec 27, 2012)

I know that CWI is great and awful with the pain and sadness... Sometimes it is just good to laugh...

This video... It's not about the nail... It just cracks me up. I hope you enjoy,

It's Not About The Nail - YouTube


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

Great stuff. Thanks for posting that.

Speaking from a man's point of view - I've been there.


----------

